# iPad - best way to use a webcam?



## TripmasterTony (Nov 6, 2010)

Is there any way to get a webcam that is compatible with the iPad right now? Or, alternatively, is there anyway to use the iPad as a sort of router to get a regular iMac or PC laptop to be able to connect to the internet through it? A friend of mine has an iPad with wireless internet, and she wants to Skype. She doesn't want to pay for extra internet for the laptop too.


Thanks!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 7, 2010)

At this point in time, no on both accounts.

The "jailbreaking scene" may have some answers shortly, but one must be aware that this is not an Apple-sanctioned nor Apple-approved route to take.  Whatever moral qualms (or lack thereof) one has with this approach is, of course, the individual's own.


----------



## TripmasterTony (Nov 7, 2010)

OK thank you for your answer. Any qualms about informing me where I might find these "jailbreaking" people?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 7, 2010)

http://m.gizmodo.com/5530906/jailbreaking-your-ipad-how-you-can-and-why-you-should

...then it's just a matter of finding apps for a jailbroken iPad that will do what you want. You'll probably have better luck with the Internet tethering app. I'm not aware of any webcam apps.


----------



## cocochen (Mar 25, 2011)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> At this point in time, no on both accounts.
> 
> The "jailbreaking scene" may have some answers shortly, but one must be aware that this is not an Apple-sanctioned nor Apple-approved route to take.  Whatever moral qualms (or lack thereof) one has with this approach is, of course, the individual's own.



The "jailbreaking scene" may have some answers shortly, but one must be aware that this is not an Apple-sanctioned nor Apple-approved route to take. Whatever moral qualms (or lack thereof) one has with this approach is, of course, the individual's own.


----------

